# Second time around<3



## s0o_r0qish (Feb 11, 2010)

Well hello all my beautiful ladies and gentlemen of specktra . My name is Jerricka, i am from Baltimore MD, and a lover of MAKEUP
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. This isnt my first time on here , but i kinda started slackin due to work n school . But none the less , im back . Lookin to make new friends ..learn more aboout what i love , and to have a good time . Look forward to talkin to  you all .


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Melxo (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome Back


----------



## dnelson (Feb 11, 2010)

welcome back!!


----------



## Purple (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

welcome back hun!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Jerricka!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

back to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Nushki (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Cinci (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

welcome back to specktra!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad you are back with us!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 22, 2010)




----------

